
How to Deploy ML Models with AWS SageMaker Using Terraform - jckuester
https://github.com/cloudetc/terraform-sagemaker-example
======
jckuester
Terraform support for AWS SageMaker is not official yet but under review.
However, here is already an example showing how to use it and deploy an
example model provided by AWS.

